# What's Best Free Screen Casting App for Mac, with Audio Recording?



## webdesignkid (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi Everyone,
I was wondering if anyone could point me towards a good Free screen-casting / screen recording application for mac. If you could let me know that'd be great! I would like for it to have support for audio recording as well.

Thanks,
- Nick


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

moved to the apple/mac forum, may get more response


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

What audio source? The Line out sounds of the Mac or you on a microphone?

If you want to record screen with audio from you via a microphone than latest Quicktime Player can do that.

If you looking for captures something like a video clip, you have to look elsewhere. Sorry I don't know the FREE apps that do that.


----------

